# The Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope is in God



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If your Thanksgiving Turkey doesn't hit the spot, perhaps a brand new release from Brendan Carroll will:

Announcing the latest adventure in the Red Cross of Gold series, Book XV:. My Hope is in God.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you very much, kind Sir!  I had to search back a few pages to find the other thread and see whether I remembered correctly that Turkey Day was your hopeful deadline - what a great immediate response, already purchased!  I like the title.  Will there ever be an ending (difficult with immortals I am sure)?

Chris


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay!  *happy dance*  *happy dance*  *happy dance*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There will be a feast this Thanksgiving.  A feast of the senses.  Yeay Brendan!!!  You're like Santa Turkey, or Turkey Claus, or some jolly fellow who showers us with gifts!!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Yay! *happy dance* *happy dance* *happy dance*


For sure Brother Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Thank you very much, kind Sir! I had to search back a few pages to find the other thread and see whether I remembered correctly that Turkey Day was your hopeful deadline - what a great immediate response, already purchased! I like the title. Will there ever be an ending (difficult with immortals I am sure)?
> 
> Chris


Well, yes, there is an ending... of sorts and someone actually does ride away into the sunset... sort of... hmmmm. I wonder who?  Anyway, yes, there is an ending... at some point, Miss Crebel. Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Yay! *happy dance* *happy dance* *happy dance*





vikingwarrior22 said:


> For sure Brother Brendan


Thank you, Miss Thumb and Mr. 22. Glad to be of service.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> There will be a feast this Thanksgiving. A feast of the senses. Yeay Brendan!!! You're like Santa Turkey, or Turkey Claus, or some jolly fellow who showers us with gifts!!!!


Hey, Miss Miller! How are you? I'm probably more like Santa Turkey - Santa + Turkey Clause - Clause X .5.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Miller! How are you? I'm probably more like Santa Turkey - Santa + Turkey Clause - Clause X .5.


Hey why is your Turkey Day thread waaaaaaaay back there Brendan How ya gonna sell any of your new books if peoples don't know ya got one?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, Brendan, I got my Kindle royalties and decided to spend it wisely. I just purchased all 15 volumes of The red Cross of Gold.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey why is your Turkey Day thread waaaaaaaay back there Brendan How ya gonna sell any of your new books if peoples don't know ya got one?


I know, I think my announcement got lost in the rush.  I'll have to rename it now, geeeshhh!



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, Brendan, I got my Kindle royalties and decided to spend it wisely. I just purchased all 15 volumes of The red Cross of Gold.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Hey, thanks Ed! I do hope you enjoy them when and if you ever get the time to read them. What with all the Troops business and everything else... great job, BTW. I'm going to have to update my coupons before they expire and resend some of them. Take care, Brendan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Brendan for your support, and BTW, I loved your story n Virtual Imaginings. If you need a renewed Troop list, let me know. Those emails tend to loat off in the volme.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks Brendan for your support, and BTW, I loved your story n Virtual Imaginings. If you need a renewed Troop list, let me know. Those emails tend to loat off in the volme.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks, Ed. When I get the coupons updated, I'll hit you up for that list. I still have them, but they are scattered all through my mailbox. A list would be very helpful.

I want to take this opportunity to post a short snippet from Book XV:. My Hope is in God. I've been meaning to put one on this thread and I've had so little time. Here's a little scene betwixt Lucio Dambretti and Mark Ramsay. A little embarrassing for both of them I think:

"Oh... _Santa Maria_. Merry?" Lucio stood up. "Don't do that."

"Why not? It would be wise to make an offering... something small. Nothing elaborate. Just to remind him that we have not forgotten him. We would not want to bring on the curse of the gods."

"But it's not necessary." He walked around the table and went to the window. Mark Andrew followed him. "I will make a sacrifice here. Yes. Si`. A great sacrifice. One that will make him know that we are working to please him. Don't bother about a small one there. It is too... ruined there. Yes. Too ruined. _Santa_... Merry?"

"Yes, my... Brother?"

"Promise me that you will not go down there alone, wait for me and together, we'll make a proper offering, so just wait for me to arrive and we will perform another offering... more proper."

"If you insist, my husband," she said and he looked up at the ceiling. Mark Andrew took the phone from him.

"Meredith?"

"Who is this?"

"Mark. This is Mark."

"Mark. You are there with my husband?"

"Merry. I _am_ your husband."

Complete silence.

"Where is Lucio?"

"He's here. For pity's sake, Merry. It's me. Mark Andrew. Don't you know who I am?"

"I know that you are there and I am here and that I would wish that you would allow me to talk to my husband, the king."

Mark Andrew slammed the phone back in Lucio's hand and stormed out of the kitchen.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan  each book while they are part of the whole without sounding cleshay (sp) are stand alone books the book is as good as the ones before and replaces for moment to moment my favorite one of the series...also thanks to you and Edward C. Patterson and all the other other authors a tip of my hat to you all for taking the time an effort with the books for the "TROOP"


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Decided to check-in and saw this - will go get #15 before I sign off and forget.

Halfway through #4, but I am holding off on asking ?s as I know I'll find the answers in #5, and so on and so forth....

I do want you to know that ever since I started #1, I haven't read any other books cuz I wanted to know what happens next with everyone.

Hmmph, the other books are now making nightly appearances in my nightmarish  dreams by wearing a "Read me NEXT please, or else!" sashes over their book torsoes and I tell you, I can't ignore them anymore especially since this one particular book (shudder!) is beginning to take the semblance of Glenn Close's menacing appearance when she told Michael Douglas in Fatal Attraction, "I will _not_ be ignored, Dan" or something like that. (Sc_aa_ry!! What to do, _what to do_?)

I sure am glad I had already glommed all of Ed's books as I would not want the _Jade Owl _ to cast a spell-curse on me.  (Ed knows how much I LOVE _Jade Owl _ and how reading it had made me reconnect with my almost forgotten Chinese heritage - didn't realize how much of a snob I had become when I refused to acknowledge that I am Chinese (granted only 25%), and how much turning my back to that heritage had probably, no, more than likely hurt the feelings of my Chinese relatives many years ago when, in their presence, I denied my ancestry! How foolish are the young, indeed.)

Seriously, I am really enjoying TRCofG series and am looking forward to reading ALL of them! I am trying to get my foster sister and best friend to read them, but she is resisting. Heck, she resisted reading mysteries at first but is now hooked, but I'm very patient - I already got her to read Naomi Novik's Temeraire series and Mike's _In Her Name _ books.... Maybe I'll let her start with _Tempo Rubato _ as an intro to your writing, what d'ya think?

ebc


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Brendan,

I am about 4 books behind at this point.  I did manage to go from book 1 - 11 within the span of 3 months (loved every page of it).  Clearly, all I was reading was the Red Cross of Gold series during that time.  Had to branch off for a minute on some other books I had, but I have downloaded My Hope is in God and I have to get back to the adventures of Mark, Merry, et. al.  Looking forward to it.

P.S.  Still have Tempo Rubato which I have heard is really terrific.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan each book while they are part of the whole without sounding cleshay (sp) are stand alone books the book is as good as the ones before and replaces for moment to moment my favorite one of the series...also thanks to you and Edward C. Patterson and all the other other authors a tip of my hat to you all for taking the time an effort with the books for the "TROOP"


Cleshay is akin to sashay, isn't it?  I mean it seems better to spell them that way than to be all snippety-dippety and spell them like the French do, I mean really! Those French people have a different word for everything!   
As far as the books for the troops, well, I wanted to go over and help them out personally, but I was too old to re-enlist after 9-11. Believe me, I wanted to, but this is the least I can do for them, no thanks is necessary. I do it because they deserve it. Thank you very much, Mr. VW, thank you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> Seriously, I am really enjoying TRCofG series and am looking forward to reading ALL of them! I am trying to get my foster sister and best friend to read them, but she is resisting. Heck, she resisted reading mysteries at first but is now hooked, but I'm very patient - I already got her to read Naomi Novik's Temeraire series and Mike's _In Her Name _ books.... Maybe I'll let her start with _Tempo Rubato _ as an intro to your writing, what d'ya think?
> ebc


I am blown away by your post, Miss Appleheart!  And you can bet that comments like yours will remain in my heart for a long, long while. Sorry about the nightmares . And about your Chinese heritage, good for you! Everyone should acknowledge their roots and be proud of their cultural background because there is not a single culture, group, etc., that doesn't have some wonderful history behind it. Personally, I am quite fascinated by the Ancient Chinese 
Emperors and Dynasties, but not such an expert as Mr. ECP, of course. You might enjoy my supposed Christmas book that I am currently working hard to get edited and published before Christmas Eve. There are a few references to China and Tea and such in it though I dare not elaborate on such a complex and beautiful subject lest I somehow fail to do it the credit it deserves so well. Thank you again, for supporting my addiction... writing!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Hey Brendan,
> 
> I am about 4 books behind at this point. I did manage to go from book 1 - 11 within the span of 3 months (loved every page of it). Clearly, all I was reading was the Red Cross of Gold series during that time. Had to branch off for a minute on some other books I had, but I have downloaded My Hope is in God and I have to get back to the adventures of Mark, Merry, et. al. Looking forward to it.
> 
> P.S. Still have Tempo Rubato which I have heard is really terrific.


Hey, Miss Chilady, haven't heard from you lately. Glad to hear that my stories are still entertaining you.  Thank you so much. I certainly hope you are not disappointed, but Mark and Merry are not in Tempo Rubato.  I tried to go back and work them in, but it just didn't sound right.  I'll be anxiously awaiting your comments on TR. Thank you again, Brendan


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

No I realized that Mark and Merry were not in Tempo however, just wanted to let you know that is still on my To Be Read list.  Heard great things about the book, so once I finish the Red Cross series (as up to date as possible) that will be next queued up.  Keep em' coming!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan me an my Viking crew were all turned down due to gross weight or gross looking so... if "they" come around a particular cove we got "them" _handled up _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan me an my Viking crew were all turned down due to gross weight or gross looking so... if "they" come around a particular cove we got "them" _handled up _


It took me awhile, Mr. VW, to figure this one out. I'm assuming that you were talking about my post about joining up and going to the Middle East? If so, then I'm happy to have you and the fellers backing me up.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> It took me awhile, Mr. VW, to figure this one out. I'm assuming that you were talking about my post about joining up and going to the Middle East? If so, then I'm happy to have you and the fellers backing me up.


Fer sure laddie...right now me n th" crews are waiting on mamiller to send us a fire signal that shes gonna put out her new book soon ( as a Christmas present for my crew I am having all your book covers an mamillers painted on our shields that we hang on the side of our fat boat er long boat)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Fer sure laddie...right now me n th" crews are waiting on mamiller to send us a fire signal that shes gonna put out her new book soon ( as a Christmas present for my crew I am having all your book covers an mamillers painted on our shields that we hang on the side of our fat boat er long boat)


Now THAT is a painting I'd like to have on my living room wall!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Now THAT is a painting I'd like to have on my living room wall!!!


You may want to hold off on that, Miss Miller, until you've seen his proofs (or at least his theorems)   A scientific joke! Yayayayayayay, me! I'm a regular Einstein. What periferal vision are ye talkin' aboot? Santa Getrudis!! I've lost me sasparilla! That's what happens when you work too long without enough sleep...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I don't know how to put your new cover here mamiller but the bridge needs some blood stains or maybe a battle axe stuck on the hand rail...no?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

What are ya waiting on, Mr. Carroll... CHRISTMAS?  Where's our next BOOK??


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It will most likely be 2010 before Mark's adventure continues.  I'm a little strapped for time right at the moment and I've got to get this shipment of Bandaids off to the Viking Warrior before the Christmas rush gets into full swing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just started the adventure at Book I, so take your time. I have 15 books to read.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Ed. Thanks for the uplifting encouragement... or wait, was that what that was?  Anyhow, yeah, I guess it will be closer to the end of January for Book XVI *sigh* I have my night/day job interspersed with personal disasters, broken toes, misplaced spinal columns and such like to contend with.  I'll keep you posted, if you do the same.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Brendan - quick question.  I have a friend who I have recommended the Red Cross of Gold series and he has started Book 1.  Here's the issue:  he doesn't have a Kindle.  He purchased the first book in paperback and for Christmas I would like to get him a few other books in the series, however, I only see Books 1 and 2 available in paper format.  Books 3 on are Kindle versions.  Anyway to get the rest of the books in your series in paper format?  I think this would be a great Christmas present for him.  Let me know.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Hey Brendan - quick question. I have a friend who I have recommended the Red Cross of Gold series and he has started Book 1. Here's the issue: he doesn't have a Kindle. He purchased the first book in paperback and for Christmas I would like to get him a few other books in the series, however, I only see Books 1 and 2 available in paper format. Books 3 on are Kindle versions. Anyway to get the rest of the books in your series in paper format? I think this would be a great Christmas present for him. Let me know.


Hey, there, Miss Chilady. I don't know why you are having trouble, that's very troubling. I have included the links to more of the series below for your shopping convenience. LOL. 

https://www.createspace.com/3390327  Book III:. The Head of the Crow

https://www.createspace.com/3399904 Book IV:. The Hesperian Dragon

https://www.createspace.com/3402164 Book V:. The Quinta Essentia

https://www.createspace.com/3405914 Book VI:. The Dragonslayer


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Ed. Thanks for the uplifting encouragement... or wait, was that what that was? Anyhow, yeah, I guess it will be closer to the end of January for Book XVI *sigh* I have my night/day job interspersed with personal disasters, broken toes, misplaced spinal columns and such like to contend with. I'll keep you posted, if you do the same.


Thanks for posting for me this past week... I fell and misplaced my kneecap ...however while i was holding said knee on the floor on my back like a huge beached killer whale (see name "VikingWarrior22)and kinda rolling port to starboard as it were I did manage to string the curse words together in new ways and it seems that one of them was a snow curse so its now snowing up here in Texas


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Thanks for posting for me this past week... I fell and misplaced my kneecap ...however while i was holding said knee on the floor on my back like a huge beached killer whale (see name "VikingWarrior22)and kinda rolling port to starboard as it were I did manage to string the curse words together in new ways and it seems that one of them was a snow curse so its now snowing up here in Texas


I'll have to add that curse to me repitoire (msp) of curses and have Mark use it next Hog Manay!! Merry Christmas, Mr. VW and Crew!! Well, Dasher is calling me, I must away ere break of day!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'll have to add that curse to me repitoire (msp) of curses and have Mark use it next Hog Manay!! Merry Christmas, Mr. VW and Crew!! Well, Dasher is calling me, I must away ere break of day!!


What about me?  Merry Christmas Brendan....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> What about me?  Merry Christmas Brendan....


Have a Merry, Merry Christmas Season, Merry, Merry Quiet, but contrary. Ring a bell? Silver bell?


Spoiler



Hope you got your stocking stuffed...


 oh, now don't go there! I spoiled it just because I know there are people here who would think it tasteless... but funny!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Have a Merry, Merry Christmas Season, Merry, Merry Quiet, but contrary. Ring a bell? Silver bell?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mark wrote that to "me" in book....Hmmmm ...


Spoiler



Mayhap I had one (or three)





Spoiler



too many Rum & Cokes to remember the book


 #... WHich one was it Mr. Carroll? I can say my FIL is not at fault this time... my dear HUBBY did it as he was kickin' my behind in Monopoly... since when do they ATMs and MILLIONS of dollars in rent?  OMG I lost BIG TIME!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ahem!! *clears throat loudly and stomps foot* Mark wrote that 'pome' to Miss Merry in book II, way back in the dark ages. LOL!! Hope your holiday was wunnerful (that's for your state of mind), Miss Meredith. So DH and DFIL have to gang up on you and get you snockered to


Spoiler



kiss butt ...


 er, I mean


Spoiler



kick ass


!! I can understand that


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ahem!! *clears throat loudly and stomps foot* Mark wrote that 'pome' to Miss Merry in book II, way back in the dark ages. LOL!! Hope your holiday was wunnerful (that's for your state of mind), Miss Meredith. So DH and DFIL have to gang up on you and get you snockered to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Weeeell... They TRIED to KA... I still WON... I made THEM put the game away... well, I _recommended_ it on my way to bed... too much, too much!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I used to play Monopoly all the time when I was a kid and I won all the time, but after I took college-level accounting and learned how to spend unwisely, I always lost.  So I quit playing.  I did see that there are an astonishing number of Monopoly games out there now with all sorts of themes and I hear that there is a website where you can go and design your own board... which game do you have, Miss Meredith?  Mayhap you might start one of your famous and popular threads in the NQK thread about board games.  It might be interesting... hmmm?


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

One of my Christmas presents (for being good this year) is Monopoly Beatles Collector's Edition. Despite pressures from everyone, I resisted opening it - it'll forever stay in its pristine, plastic wrapping. Hey, it did say Collector's Edition! Geez, now I'll be getting coal next year....  

Anyway, I trounced them at Phase Ten (secret is knowing who and when to skip, skip, skip, skip!) although I barely won at Scrabble and totally lost, boohoohoo, at Uno.  

I wish everyone here happiness, good luck, good health, prosperity, wells of ideas for stories and lotsa new and good books for us readers to enjoy in 2010. Cheers!

Will be reading VII next. 

ebc


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> One of my Christmas presents (for being good this year) is Monopoly Beatles Collector's Edition. Despite pressures from everyone, I resisted opening it - it'll forever stay in its pristine, plastic wrapping. Hey, it did say Collector's Edition! Geez, now I'll be getting coal next year....
> Anyway, I trounced them at Phase Ten (secret is knowing who and when to skip, skip, skip, skip!) although I barely won at Scrabble and totally lost, boohoohoo, at Uno.
> I wish everyone here happiness, good luck, good health, prosperity, wells of ideas for stories and lotsa new and good books for us readers to enjoy in 2010. Cheers!
> Will be reading VII next.
> ebc


I LOVE Phase 10 & Slam and my husband got UNO Attack from Santa! My 10 year old kicks B*tt in Phase 10! She got Caddoo (Cranium game)


Brendan Carroll said:


> I used to play Monopoly all the time when I was a kid and I won all the time, but after I took college-level accounting and learned how to spend unwisely, I always lost. So I quit playing. I did see that there are an astonishing number of Monopoly games out there now with all sorts of themes and I hear that there is a website where you can go and design your own board... which game do you have, Miss Meredith? Mayhap you might start one of your famous and popular threads in the NQSK thread about board games. It might be interesting... hmmm?


OK.. I shall go start that thread Mr. Carroll!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I got a Pirates of the Carribean chess set from my dgf and dd its totally cool I ( use the shrimps voice from Nemo as you read the next few lines) I am so ashamed here I am a VikingWarrior and I am admitting that I like the chess set...don't nobody tell the crew...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I love to play chess, but I haven't played in a while.  I like playing by the seat of my pants type of strategy and that usually means I lose.  I do like Stratego and other battlefield games, but for some reason, I just never took the time to study and subsequently use any meaningful Chess moves.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I got a Pirates of the Carribean chess set from my dgf and dd its totally cool I ( use the shrimps voice from Nemo as you read the next few lines) I am so ashamed here I am a VikingWarrior and I am admitting that I like the chess set...don't nobody tell the crew...


There is no shame in anything having to do with pirates, me matey. My cell phone plays "Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me" when it rings. That's what they play in Buccaneer stadium!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> There is no shame in anything having to do with pirates, me matey. My cell phone plays "Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me" when it rings. That's what they play in Buccaneer stadium!


Thanks mamiller I will keep it from my crew..they just seem to grasp the whole pierite/viking almost same same thing


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mr. VW, did you mean your crew CAN'T grasp the pirate/viking thing?  Or do they grasp it?  You must be clear with me since that is the only way I can properly post witty ripostes.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Mr. VW, did you mean your crew CAN'T grasp the pirate/viking thing? Or do they grasp it? You must be clear with me since that is the only way I can properly post witty ripostes.


YES they can't grasp nor begin to understand the whole pierite/viking "thing" bad/badder...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan, just noticed another 5 star review on Amazon for you... on THIS book, your first one on it too! WoW, you just keep going and going...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow! How did I let this thread get so far buried? And with a five-star review on Amazon? D'Oh!! That's what my friend, Homer, would say. (That's Homer Simpson, not _the_ Homer as in _the Iliad _!  Here's a nice little excerpt from _My Hope is in God_. (And by the way, to all those who were wondering when a series should end: Need I say more?  Quoth the Raven: Nevermore... heavy on the *never*.

"And then what happened?" Merry asked him when he had his cup of tea in his hands and Christopher had left them.

"Ahh. Then a terrible thing happened. Luke, here, was born. And Adar was not ready. He did not want to come out of hiding. He was afraid that his brother would find him in his helpless state of infancy. Luke's mother tried to make him be born, but he refused and she died."

Luke sputtered and spit his wine out on the carpet before breaking into a coughing fit.

Lemarik looked at him in astonishment and then shrugged.

"Luke's father took him away and left his mother alone in her bed. The midwife was a wise woman of the Highlands and she knew the ways of the ancient Healers. She took Adar from his mother with a silver knife," Lemarik smiled and held up his tea. "She presented him to Luke's father, but he was not happy.


Spoiler



He blamed my father for the death of his wife


. A terrible thing. Terrible for Adar. He did not mean to kill the woman, but such is the way of the world.


Spoiler



And that is how Adar came to be Mark Andrew Ramsay brother of Luke Matthew Ramsay


."

"Thot is one verra, verra toll tale, my friend," Luke told him darkly.

"It sounds like a myth," Merry said excitedly. "And then what happened?"

"Luke's father sent them off to the crusades to free the Holy Lands of the Christians from the hands of the Infidels. And everything after that has occurred as you know it, Uncle, with the exception of the years you were dead and do not remember."

Luke choked again. "_Spes mea in deo est_. Wot years wud thot be, friend?"

"The years between when what was was and what is is." Lemarik waved one hand in dismissal.

"You mean between 2000 and 2060?" Merry's face lit up.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Read the new review I whole heartily agree...The only other series that has held my interest was the Borne Series. Your  RCG series is just so interesting so real I think you must be using a looking glass to write these books ....you have lain it out almost like a current event book of what happening in the real world ...at times I find the real and fiction lines blend together  Great work Lad


----------

